
Things.app State of Sync, Part III - holman
http://culturedcode.com/things/blog/2011/03/state-of-sync-part-iii.html
======
holman
As I mentioned on Twitter:

> Everyone bitches about the #dickbar because everyone uses the shit out of
> Twitter. No one complains about cloud sync in Things.app anymore.

Everyone I've know has moved on from Things.app. Syncing is just an important
feature. Also, judging from this article, it sounds like they're going to
charge _more_ for syncing, which is just a bummer considering the entire
Things.app suite is $80.

